# Hyrule Historia - Ocarina of Time/Majora's Mask portion translated



## Valwin (Dec 21, 2011)

1. Skyward Sword
2. The Minish Cap
3. Four Swords
4. Ocarina of Time
*Timeline A: Link is Killed by Ganon in OoT*
5A. A Link to the Past
6A. Oracle of Ages/Oracle of Seasons
7A. Link’s Awakening
8A. The Legend of Zelda
9A. Zelda II: The Adventure of Link
*Timeline B:*
*Link Defeats Ganon in OoT, Returns to His Boyhood Timeline, Continues From the Past*
5B. Majora’s Mask
6B. Twilight Princess
7B. Four Swords Adventures
*Timeline C:*
*Link Defeats Ganon in OoT, Returns to His Boyhood Timeline, Continues From the Future*
5C. The Wind Waker
6C. Phantom Hourglass
7C. Spirit Tracks​


















> _*Twilight Realm and the Hero’s Descendants*_
> _Link, the Hero of Time, was victorious and Ganon’s seal was successful. He returned to his original time and met with Princess Zelda, and a different history was spun._
> _*Another History of the Hyrule Kingdom*_
> _*Period of the Hero of Time (Child Era):*_
> ...






> *The Demon Thief Ganondorf's Execution*
> 
> *Period of the Hero of Time (Child Era):*
> 
> ...






> Page 110
> 
> Twilight Realm and the Hero's Descendants
> Link, the Hero of Time, was victorious and Ganon's seal was successful. He returned to his original time and met with Princess Zelda, and a different history was spun.
> ...








Spoiler











the below chart is a rumor and shut not be taked as fact  till we ge acces to the scans







looks like someone in Korea bought it and wrote out the char

the pages tranlation a made by Beno

Source


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 21, 2011)

Termina is a _parallel _universe


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 21, 2011)

Interesting stuff. I really want that book.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 21, 2011)

Does anyone know the timeline they were supposed to reveal?


----------



## Valwin (Dec 21, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> Termina is a _parallel _universe




well yea is not hyrule


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 21, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Does anyone know the timeline they were supposed to reveal?


so far this is only explaining the child timeline which we ALL already knew : OOT - majoras - tp 



Valwin said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > Termina is a _parallel _universe
> ...


so how did tingle end up there?


----------



## Valwin (Dec 21, 2011)

added more this time TP


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 21, 2011)

wait the twilight realm and sacred realm are the same? that means lttp is after tp?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 21, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> so how did tingle end up there?


so how did link end up there?


----------



## Valwin (Dec 21, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> wait the twilight realm and sacred realm are the same? that means lttp is after tp?



no it says the people that eventually were banish  to the twilight  wanted to rule the sacred realm


----------



## Ssx9 (Dec 21, 2011)

...



=
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Dafuq.*


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 21, 2011)

lttp must be after tp or near it cos it clearly says ganon tries to take the triforce from the SR after hearing about it in the TR!


----------



## Valwin (Dec 21, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> > so how did tingle end up there?
> ...




by a portal to termina like a rift in the fabric of space  that he entered by acident looking for epona


----------



## Ssx9 (Dec 21, 2011)

Also, so if Termina is a parallel universe, then that means that if OoT Link stayed in there while looking for Navi, then he didn't die when hyrule became nothing but water.


...That is, _if_ he was still alive when that happened.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 21, 2011)

Ssx9 said:


> Also, so if Termina is a parallel universe, then that means that if OoT Link stayed in there while looking for Navi, then he didn't die when hyrule became nothing but water.
> 
> 
> ...That is, _if_ he was still alive when that happened.




no

majora mask is happening in time line A after link was send back to the past by zelda at the end of the game  while winwaker happen in timel ine B were there no link  because he was sent back


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 21, 2011)

why isn't ss mentioned isn't that at the beginning b4 oot?


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ssx9 said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you played the game LOZ:TP, it completely reveals that.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 21, 2011)

ganons appearance changes over time cos as he gets more and more evil and powerful it twists his form until his finally the pig demon.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 21, 2011)

They lost me at



> Link borrowed Epona from Lon Lon Ranch. And after *several months of wandering looking for his past friend Navi*, he was lost in a mysterious forest where there was a way to the parallel universe called Termina.



Um what. He looked for Navi?
I call bullshit. Unless he was looking for Navi so he could _kill_ it with fire.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 21, 2011)

Hells Malice said:


> They lost me at
> 
> 
> 
> ...




he was looking for her when i first play the game i got that i dea them too


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 21, 2011)

i reckon navi got trapped in the adult timeline and didn't return with link that's why she was missing.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 21, 2011)

I hope someone can simply this timeline by putting them in order. Since I kind of want to know what the first Zelda is to the last one. Pretty sure the first Zelda is Skyword Sword and the next one is Ocarina of Time. And the last one is Phantom Hourglass... I think.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 21, 2011)

omgpwn666 said:


> I hope someone can simply this timeline by putting them in order. Since I kind of want to know what the first Zelda is to the last one. Pretty sure the first Zelda is Skyword Sword and the next one is Ocarina of Time. And the last one is Phantom Hourglass... I think.



when all info is out hopefully we will be able also it is  skyward sword them Minish cap them OOT


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 21, 2011)

the last is spirit tracks in the ADULT timeline


----------



## Valwin (Dec 21, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> the last is spirit tracks in the ADULT timeline


----------



## Ssx9 (Dec 21, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> i reckon navi got trapped in the adult timeline and didn't return with link that's why she was missing.


No. When you return as a kid to the temple of time, she starts flying away for some odd reason. Maybe she was afraid link was going to kill her.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 21, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> minish cap isn't b4 oot - oot comes straight after ss cos even the landmarks are similair.



Miyamoto or Iwata, one of them stated Ocarina of Time is the first in the series but now say Skyword Sword is the first in the time line which means Ocarina of Time has to be second until a new Zelda comes in between them two. So you're right. No idea what you mean by similar land marks, but you're right about the order.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 21, 2011)

minish cap has nothing in it to indicate it is b4 oot.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 21, 2011)

Awesome, I just preordered 10 copies on Amazon.jp 

If you order only one copy, it comes out to something like USD $81 because of shipping.

If you order 10 copies, the total is $488.85, or about $48.89 per copy.  That's still about $5 more than what you would pay if you bought it while _in_ Japan, but I can't complain.

I have 4 other friends who want to buy one from me at cost, and I'll probably just put up the rest on ebay (maybe keep an extra one for myself, still haven't decided yet). 

Can you tell I'm a big Zelda fan?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 21, 2011)

Densetsu said:


> Awesome, I just preordered 10 copies on Amazon.jp
> 
> If you order only one copy, it comes out to something like USD $81 because of shipping.
> 
> ...



Wow, send me a free copy! You know you want to! I need some Christmas cheer!


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 21, 2011)

omgpwn666 said:


> Wow, send me a free copy! You know you want to! I need some Christmas cheer!


If you really want one, I'd be glad to send you a copy for $49 as long as you pay the shipping 

*EDIT*
And I noticed that you're in Florida.  I'm currently in CA, but seeing as how the books won't ship from Japan until December 30th, I had them delivered to my NY address (because I'll be back in NY on January 2nd).  So since we're both on the east coast, it would cut down on shipping.

So this may be the best chance for you to snag a copy at the lowest price you can possibly get it for, short of doing it the way I did


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 21, 2011)

i'll wait for the English copy


Spoiler



which will prob never happen


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 21, 2011)

Densetsu said:


> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, send me a free copy! You know you want to! I need some Christmas cheer!
> ...



Wow, that's really nice of you. But honestly, I really feel it would be smart of me to wait and see if an English version comes out. Plus, I got no money. Waiting for a call from someone, applied to so much.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh wow! So Link WAS looking for Navi.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 21, 2011)

I see no reason as to why people are suprised that this timeline causes rising an eyebrow and going "huh?", did you expect it to make any sense at all?

It's like looking for a concrete timeline in Sonic games - we can "assume" one, but with a franchise that was born in the days when nobody gave a flying "F" about storyline and focused mostly on the gameplay, is a tall order to piece stuff together.

This is typical fan service. Fans wanted a timeline?

_



			Here, have a timeline and shush already - we're busy working. Y'know, on the next game? Yeah.
		
Click to expand...

_


> ~Random Nintendo Official



Also:





= 





Who's with me on this one? Seriously, Link has to be old. I mean. OLD.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 21, 2011)

Except the fact that it seems to connect and there are more than one Link...


----------



## thedicemaster (Dec 21, 2011)

link is exactly the opposite of the doctor.
there are many links, and every link lives only 1 life, but they all look the same.
there is only 1 doctor who lives many lives, and looks different every life.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 21, 2011)

thedicemaster said:


> link is exactly the opposite of the doctor.
> there are many links, and every link lives only 1 life, but they all look the same.
> there is only 1 doctor who lives many lives, and looks different every life.


 I disagree. While there is only one physical incarnation of the doctor present in all timelines, each incarnation has distinctive features. Each looks different and has an ever so slightly different character. Same goes with Link - in each game he is presented as a different person of different age and decent, the only common feature is the outfit. I could argue that each doctor wears a suit then.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Dec 21, 2011)

I Thought terminia was like South America


----------



## Valwin (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks like someone in Korea bought it and wrote out the chart. I still would like to see a photo or scans of the chart in Japanese before I believe it myself







a third timeline makes no sense i am calling fake on this but i still posted it you never known


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 21, 2011)

yeah that's complete bs i'll wait for the rest of the book to be translated. a 3rd timeline pfffft impossible!


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 21, 2011)

Valwin said:


> Looks like someone in Korea bought it and wrote out the chart. I still would like to see a photo or scans of the chart in Japanese before I believe it myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be a nice clean list. I really hope it's real.


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Dec 21, 2011)

I really like the idea of a 3rd timeline where link died in OoT. It certainly makes a whole lot of sense.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 22, 2011)

> From Japanese Zelda Wikipedia Page on LttP:
> 
> 『時のオカリナ』でリンクがガノンドロフとの戦いに敗北した未来の話である[13]。
> 
> ...




more rumors  explaining that the third timeline

what if link lost oot

this is a rumor


----------



## omgpwn666 (Dec 22, 2011)

Valwin said:


> > From Japanese Zelda Wikipedia Page on LttP:
> >
> > 『時のオカリナ』でリンクがガノンドロフとの戦いに敗北した未来の話である[13]。
> >
> ...



By the way, I take it the picture you* link*ed to is 100% correct. http://wii.ign.com/articles/121/1215301p1.html Kotaku and IGN say that, more than likely it's true.

AND



Valwin said:


> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope someone can simply this timeline by putting them in order. Since I kind of want to know what the first Zelda is to the last one. Pretty sure the first Zelda is Skyword Sword and the next one is Ocarina of Time. And the last one is Phantom Hourglass... I think.
> ...



You were right, I was wrong. lol


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 22, 2011)

so that's it we get 1 translation of the oot timeline and a half baked ridiculous idea of 3 timelines and nothing else?!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 22, 2011)

This translation is not solid. There are a few things off.


OoT is not the second game in the list despite being acknowledged as the first up until Skyward Sword took that place
Four Swords Adventure is a direct sequel to Four Swords. There can not be other Links in between. FSA acknowledges it is the same link from FS.
The events of The Minish Cap were not that early in the timeline. That feels like an excuse to place Four Swords where it is, due to the events revolving around Vaati. Being sealed within the Four Sword after The Minish Cap, the sword must have become a treasure of Hyrule until Vaati's escape and Ganon's eventual seal.

That's all I can think of that's obvious, though there is likely more for anybody deep into the timeline.


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 22, 2011)

omgpwn666 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like someone in Korea bought it and wrote out the chart. I still would like to see a photo or scans of the chart in Japanese before I believe it myself
> ...


Me too, because that timeline completely makes sense of the series, the way I see it.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 22, 2011)

Valwin said:


> > From Japanese Zelda Wikipedia Page on LttP:
> >
> > 『時のオカリナ』でリンクがガノンドロフとの戦いに敗北した未来の話である[13]。
> >
> ...




better trasnlation of it

Ganon's ambition, the Dark World, can be told as concerning his resealing. In "Ocarina", there is a future story where Link is defeated by Ganondorf. Furthermore, this Dark World is created by and through the Triforce. There are a few small points of difference between this and the dark world of "Twilight Princess".

The Link who sealed Ganon sought to begin a new adventure. From this adventure, en route to Hyrule, there was a miraculous story called "Link's Awakening".

From when Link left Hyrule, six years later there was a story called "Ancient Stone Tablets". The deity that was imprisoned in Ganon was newly able to, for the sake of his new power, summon a young man from a parallel universe. The parallel universe young man was substituting Link's place and become the hero of Light, Ganon was defeated and world harmony restored, and the key performer from the parallel universe was returned.

note this is not official


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 22, 2011)

this is outrageously fake since it makes no sense at all!


----------



## Felipe_9595 (Dec 22, 2011)

Okay, i am confused.

Where did Majora timeline came from O-o???? Why FS is separated from FSA O-o?? 

I hate you ninty


----------



## Valwin (Dec 22, 2011)

Felipe_9595 said:


> Okay, i am confused.
> 
> Where did Majora timeline came from O-o???? Why FS is separated from FSA O-o??
> 
> I hate you ninty




majora dimension  also all stuff posted here are rumors till we get the actual scans


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 22, 2011)

1. Skyward Sword
2. The Minish Cap
3. Four Swords
4. Ocarina of Time
*Timeline A: Link is Killed by Ganon in OoT*
5A. A Link to the Past
6A. Oracle of Ages/Oracle of Seasons
7A. Link’s Awakening
8A. The Legend of Zelda
9A. Zelda II: The Adventure of Link
*Timeline B:
Link Defeats Ganon in OoT, Returns to His Boyhood Timeline, Continues From the Past*
5B. Majora’s Mask
6B. Twilight Princess
7B. Four Swords Adventures
*Timeline C:
Link Defeats Ganon in OoT, Returns to His Boyhood Timeline, Continues From the Future*
5C. The Wind Waker
6C. Phantom Hourglass
7C. Spirit Tracks


----------



## Valwin (Dec 22, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> 1. Skyward Sword
> 2. The Minish Cap
> 3. Four Swords
> 4. Ocarina of Time
> ...




pong seem how your in japan your are in fact confirming that the posted timeline is real right ?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 22, 2011)

Valwin said:


> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Skyward Sword
> ...



yes the timeline is correct

i think the translation might be slightly bad tho on the differences between B & C
trying to think how it could be made to make more sence in english


----------



## Valwin (Dec 22, 2011)

il post this to the first post


----------



## Forstride (Dec 22, 2011)

The timeline seems like they just pulled it out of their ass for the occassion.  Do you really think they had this all planned out over 25 years?


----------



## Valwin (Dec 22, 2011)

more translation better of some pages


Page 110

Twilight Realm and the Hero's Descendants
Link, the Hero of Time, was victorious and Ganon's seal was successful. He returned to his original time and met with Princess Zelda, and a different history was spun.

Left Column:

Another History of the Hyrule Kingdom

Period of the Hero of Time (Child Era):
Ocarina of Time:

The Hero of Time's Return
By rewinding the time of his 7 years sleep with Zelda's power, Link returned to his original time.
He now went to Hyrule Castle's courtyard. Princess Zelda was watching Ganondorf as before when they first met.

Notice of the Future
Link told Princess Zelda what will happen in the future. She listened and so to prevent Ganondorf from entering the Sacred Realm, entrusted Link with the Ocarina of Time and instructed him to leave with it.
This time, the back of Link's hand was shining with the proof of the Triforce of Courage. Finished with the battle with evil from the future world, the hero carried the burden of the secret journey.

Majora's Mask:

Link's Departure
Link borrowed Epona from Lon Lon Ranch. And after several months of wandering looking for his past friend Navi, he was lost in a mysterious forest where there was a way to the parallel universe called Termina.

Right Column:

The Hero's Return
The place where Link returned was the Temple of Time. The Master Sword remained stuck before the time the Sacred Realm was opened. His friend Navi disappeared into the sky, and Link walked into the new history.

Triforce of Courage
The proof of courage was carried on the back of Link's hand. Since Ganondorf was sealed away with the Triforce of Power, the Triforce remained with the chosen ones of the Gods.

Image Captions:

Navi Leaves
Meeting Princess Zelda
Link and Epona
Link
Link Carrying the Hero's Crest


Page 111

Left Column:

Period of the Hero of Time (Child Era):
Majora's Mask:

Turmoil in Termina, the Parallel Universe

A World Destroyed After 3 Days
In Termina, the moon was gradually falling and in 3 days Termina would be destroyed. The child spirit called Skull Kid had stolen "Majora's Mask" from the traveling mask salesman, but the mask's terrible power was beyond the scope of the prank and it had an effect all over Termina.

Skull Kid mischievously stole the Ocarina of Time and Epona from Link and he was changed into the form of a Deku.

A New Friend
After retrieving the Ocarina of Time, Link was able to return to his original form by the mask salesman. He asked for Link to retrieve Majora's Mask in return. Concerned with Skull Kid's demeanor, Tatl also decided to help stop his excessive mischief.

Right Column:

Termina
In this strange different world, there were many people who looked similar to the people of Hyrule.

Majora's Mask
This ominous mask was used in ancient magic.

The Fairy Tatl
Together with her brother Tael, this fairy was hanging around the mischievous Skull Kid. After being left behind when Skull Kid fled from Link, she and Link worked together.

Bottom:

Termina's 4 Regions
In the middle there was a town called Clocktown with a clock tower, and there were different regions in each cardinal direction: the swamp of the Woodfall Region, the mountain of the Snowhead Region, the sea of the Great Bay region, and the valley of the Ikana Region. Since the Ikana Kingdom was destroyed, each region was ruled by a different tribe.

Image Captions:

Skull Kid and the Fairy Tael
Deku Link
Link and the Fairy Tatl
Mask Salesman
The Sisters Cremia and Romani resembled Hyrule's Malon
The Dead of the Ikana Region
The Deku Tribe of the Woodfall Region
The Goron Tribe of the Snowhead Region
The Zora Tribe of the Great Bay Region (The Zora Band, The Indigo-Go's)


Page 112:

Left Column:

Period of the Hero of Time (Child Era):
Majora's Mask:

Unrest Hung in the Air of Clocktown
Link set out into the town called Clocktown. 3 days before the carnival there was disorder because the moon was falling. Day by day the moon grew larger.
Using the Ocarina of Time, Link was able to rewind three days before the moon fell. One by one, he received a mysterious mask for resolving each of the world's disasters and woke the four legendary sleeping giants.

The Four Giants and Majora's Mask
The fateful day. The four giants reach out their arms and grab the moon and halting the descent.
But the mastermind of the plot was Majora's Mask itself, who had been manipulating Skull Kid. Link pursued Majora's Mask inside the moon. Finally he fought a strange battle, transforming into the form of a Fierce Diety to exterminate Majora.
Majora's Mask was returned to the hands of the mask salesman, and the moon's terror vanished from the world.

On the night of the 3rd day, Clocktown celebrated safely and enjoyed the festival. The people Link had assisted were happy.
After the adventure in Termina, his subsequent whereabouts are unknown.

Right Column:

Mysterious Masks
They hold the souls of the dead, and when the mask is worn it changes the form of the wearer into that being's appearance. The masks transformed Link, allowing him to use abilities he couldn't as a human. Link also became the form of a Deku whose soul was lost in the forest connecting Termina and Hyrule.

Legend of the Giants
Skull Kid was friends with the guardian deities of each land. When they left on a mission to their lands, Skull Kid thought he had been abandoned and rampaged with Majora's Mask.

Bottom:

Clocktown and the Mayor's Family
In the heart of Termina, there was a large clock tower built in the center of town. The annual carnival was crowded with tourists from everywhere. The town was governed by the mayor's family, who were waiting on the marriage of Anju and Kafei, whose appearance Skull Kid had transformed into that of a child.

Image Captions:

Clocktown
Link using a mask
Zora Link
Goron Link
Fierce Deity Link
Skull Kid and the Moon
The Mayor
Madame Aroma
Kafei, changed into appearance of a child
Anju, his Fiancee


Page 113

Left Column:

Period of the Hero of Time (Child Era):
Twilight Princess:

The Demon Thief Ganondorf's Execution

Dark Clouds Threaten Hyrule
Meanwhile, the Hyrule Kingdom, with Princess Zelda's knowledge of future events from Link, the Hero of Time, accused Ganondorf of allowing the destruction of Hyrule.
Several years later, Ganondorf, the dreaded demon thief who had acquired evil magic, was to be executed at last.

The Arbiter's Grounds and the Mirror of Twilight
In the Arbiter's Grounds, Ganondorf was executed by six sages. However, Ganondorf was elected to not die by the Triforce of Power, and killed one of the sages. Panicking, the sages used the Mirror of Twilight to exile Ganondorf in the Twilight Realm.
At this time the sages were given the mission by the Gods to protect the Mirror of Twilight.

However, Ganondorf's malice went with him into the Twilight Realm, which threw the Twilight Realm into disorder.

Right Column:

Demon Thief Ganondorf
Carrying the proof of the Triforce of Power, Ganondorf acquired evil magic. This time axis's Ganondorf, who thought the Triforce of the Sacred Realm was untouched, concluded there must have been some disturbance since Link returned home with the Triforce of Courage.

Sages
More information of this time's sages like their names are unknown. From the emblems depicted on the sage's clothing they are known to be sages of light, forest, fire, water, shadow, and spirit.

Ganondorf's Malice
Ganondorf's malice increased from his wicked heart and hatred.

Bottom:

History of the Twilight Realm
In ancient times, the people were deeply religious and the world had long been at peace. But, eventually there was conflict over the Sacred Realm, Hyrule. Among the people, those appeared who excelled at black magic and with their super powerful evil magic tried to govern the Sacred Realm.
The Gods sent the four Light Spirits, who then sealed away the Fused Shadows. Additionally, they used the Mirror of Twilight to exile them to the Twilight Realm so that they would never be able to interact with the World of Light. The people living in the Twilight, came to be called the Twili.

Image captions:
Ganondorf
Sage
Ganondorf's Execution
Exiled in the Mirror of Twilight


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 22, 2011)

this is outrageous how can minish cap be b4 oot there's nothing in it that even remotely connects it to be b4 it. and this 3rd timeline is impossible how can link both be killed and kill ganon at the same time wtf have ninty been smoking?!!!

IT DOESN'T MAKE SENSE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> this is outrageous how can minish cap be b4 oot there's nothing in it that even remotely connects it to be b4 it. and this 3rd timeline is impossible wtf have ninty been smoking?!!!
> 
> IT DOESN'T MAKE SENSE!!!!!!!!!



there probally gonna be more games that help join it up better now


----------



## Valwin (Dec 22, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> this is outrageous how can minish cap be b4 oot there's nothing in it that even remotely connects it to be b4 it. and this 3rd timeline is impossible how can link both be killed and kill ganon at the same time wtf have ninty been smoking?!!!
> 
> IT DOESN'T MAKE SENSE!!!!!!!!!




why ? theres no ganon in the game there no master sword and is possible the origin of why the hero of hyrule wear the green hat  and yes links wears green hat in SS but thats not hyrule yet and it was more of a academy uniform


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 22, 2011)

wheres the translation from the book explaining how minish cap is 1st and how this 3rd timeline is possible than? i want that damn book...in english


----------



## Valwin (Dec 22, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> wheres the translation from the book explaining how minish cap is 1st and how this 3rd timeline is possible than?



you have to wait for the whole thing but as you can see 3 time lines have been confirm by pong


minish cap is 2nd not 1st


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 22, 2011)

why isnt the mastersword in minish cap and 4 swords than if it was in ss?


----------



## Valwin (Dec 22, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> why isnt the mastersword in minish cap and 4 swords than if it was in ss?




cant really say  meaby because by the time the  master sword it self was not know  and because the hero of *men* use the picori sword to end the war so it was  kind of ovius that the picori sword would be use in instead


----------



## heartgold (Dec 22, 2011)

Guys don't worry if it doesn't make complete sense, there's probably gonna be future Zelda games linking these plots up. I hope so


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 22, 2011)

also wheres the temple of time in mc and 4sword? i reckon ninty have just made this up very recently to try and fill in the gaps


----------



## heartgold (Dec 22, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> also wheres the temple of time in mc and 4sword? i reckon ninty have just made this up very recently to try and fill in the gaps


Lets see where Zelda 3DS fits in. 

Yeah I wonder about the temple of time too


----------



## Ssx9 (Dec 22, 2011)

Alright, Let me try to summarize the 3 stories.

*A- Link Defeats Ganondorf in OoT (Future)*

This one is pretty simple. When Link defeats Ganon and goes back to the present, this timeline shows the future hyrule (that was being ruled by ganondorf) being destroyed by the gods as the only way to stop ganon, that somehow broke free from the 7 Sages seal. This leads to the events of Wind Waker (As you can see in the intro of WW, the Hero Of Time "disappeared" after his battle with Ganondorf, since he had returned to his timeline.) and the DS games.

WW's intro:


*B- Link Defeats Ganondorf in OoT (Present)*

A bit more complicated. After coming back from the future, Link tells young Zelda about what happened. She manages to convince her father that about what Ganondorf is, and then he decides to execute Ganondorf.

Meanwhile, Young link decides to look for navi, who disappeared in the end of OoT, So he borrows epona from Lon Lon ranch, goes to the Lost woods... And gets lost. Somehow he ends up in a parallel universe (Termina), leading to the events of Majora's Mask.

Several years later, in Arbiter's ground, his execution finally happens, but... Well, you know what happens later. This leads to the events of Twilight Princess (dunno about the other ones.).

Note: Remember that since ganondorf never entered into the sacred realm, his triforce of power only appeared first in the verge of his death.

_*C- Link dies at his first encounter with ganondorf.*_






Yes. At the first encounter. You'll see why.

In this timeline, when link goes to meet zelda after getting Naryu's pearl and ends up meeting Ganondorf, he doesn't survive the spell ganondorf used on him. When that happened, Link never picked the Ocarina of Time,and thus, Ganondorf never entered into the sacred realm and died without conqueering Hyrule.

...Decades/Centuries later, Link from Lttp finds that same ocarina burried on the ground, near the new Hyrule Castle.

This timeline leads to the events of Lttp and Link's awakening.

LttP's intro:


----------



## Valwin (Dec 22, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> also wheres the temple of time in mc and 4sword? i reckon ninty have just made this up very recently to try and fill in the gaps




ask your self this were was it in SS ? it could be is not even built yet


----------



## MushGuy (Dec 22, 2011)

Congratulations, Nintendo. You screwed up your timeline... AGAIN!

I wonder if it says anything about Sheik's physical sex.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 22, 2011)

Skyward Sword happens, establishing Hyrule, the Master Sword, and the source of all evil, Demise’s hate.
Years later, the Minish Cap happens. Demise’s hate takes the form of Vaati, a wind mage of the Picori tribe. Also notable is that a book in this game mentions the “Triumph Forks”. This makes sense seeing as how very few people actually heard the word “Triforce” in Skyward Sword, and most of them only heard it once. The Triforce is never common knowledge in any later Zelda games, but “Triumph Forks” is in an easily accessable book. It makes sense that that term, rather than Triforce, would survive the flood in the Wind Waker timeline. The use of the Four Sword as opposed to the Master Sword here could be explained by people not wanting to touch a sword that may very well still contain Demise’s consciousness.
Four Swords immediately follows. The Four Sword is used because Vaati broke free anyways, so they don’t need to worry about the seal breaking. The Master Sword, on the other hand, might still have a bit of Demise in there. Vaati is resealed.
Ocarina of Time happens, and the timelines, from the left to right, are formed as such (note: the Master Sword makes sense to use here because while Demise might still be in there, Vaati is _definitely_ alive and well within the Four Sword):

Link goes into the Temple of Time and travels seven years into the future. This splits the timeline into two, the first of which is this. This is technically the most pure and true timeline, as it is merely the one that Link left behind when he went into the Temple of Time. With Link gone and nobody to back up Zelda’s dreams against Ganondorf, Hyrule falls. This causes the Seal War (aka The Imprisoning War), detailed in A Link to the Past’s backstory. Then, after such a long time that the Temple of Time crumbles away and a forest grows where it was, A Link to the Past happens, and Ganon dies. However, the Twinrova sisters, who were never killed in this timeline, revive Ganon in the Oracle games. Zelda asking, “…Link?” at the end of those games was not her introducing herself to Link, but instead clarifying that it was him. At the end of the Oracles, Link goes on a sailing adventure, which leads to Link’s Awakening. A Link to the Past, Oracle of Seasons, Oracle of Ages, and Link’s Awakening, must all be the same Link, because in Link’s Awakening, he knows about Aganhim. At some point bewteen the Oracle games and The Legend of Zelda, Ganon is successfully revived. Then the NES games happen. No game has told the Sleeping Zelda legend in detail, but it can be assumed to have happened sometime after Skyward Sword.
When Zelda sent Link back seven years at the end of Ocarina of Time, this created another split. In this timeline, where Link was sent to live his missed seven years out, Ganondorf’s plans are thwarted before they can begin due to Link’s knowledge of what exactly Ganondorf does, which he gained in the Wind Waker timeline before Zelda sent him back. Link goes on to save Termina in Majora’s Mask. Meanwhile in Hyrule, Ganondorf is sealed in the Twilight Realm after he tries to escape his execution. This leads to Twilight Princess, where Ganondorf escapes the Twilight Realm by taking advantage of their politics. Luckily, however, a new Link is there to kill him with the Master Sword, which was still sealed in the Temple of Time, which had began to fall apart as a forest grew around it, just like in the A Link to the Past timeline. The Ballad of Gales being in Twilight Princess can be explained by the fact that it is a song sung by a God. It’s reasonable to assume he taught it to man on more than just the one occasion in Wind Waker. This is especially true if the Hero’s Shade was Link from Skyward Sword, as he had an obvious connection to the sky. Later, in Four Swords Adventures, another male Gerudo is born, this one also named Ganon. This one is explicitly stated to be a reincarnation of a demon. This is obviously referring to Demise. Ganon’s lack of recognition by some of the maidens can be explained by how little of a public presence Ganondorf had in Twilight Princess, combined with the obvious large passage of time. The Four Sword is used here simply because of convenience. It was _right there_, and Link needed to chase after Vaati.
When Zelda sent Link back seven years, this is the timeline Link left behind. The Seal on Ganondorf eventually breaks, and the Hero of Time is not there. Instead, the Goddesses flood Hyrule, creating the Great Sea and leading to Wind Waker. Lore about the Triforce does not survive well, but the “Triumph Forks” term from that book in Minish Cap does. A hero named Link, but not chosen by the Gods, rises to strike down Ganondorf, who has recently made his way to the surface. The other journey that the Hero of Time went on that is referred to in the backstory for Wind Waker is not Majora’s Mask. It’s the journey of life. The life that the Hero of Time hadn’t gotten to live in his skipped seven years. Tingle (WW) also makes reference to Tingle (MM), but this can be explained by the fact that, according to Tingle’s Freshly Picked Rosy Rupeeland, Tingles are created in an alternate dimension. Phantom Hourglass and Spirit Tracks follow in very obvious ways, and they each use a sword that is appropriate to use in that specific game for obvious reasons.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 22, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> s.



pong you have the book right

can you tell me if there such a page with graphic showing timeline  or is all text and goes along also is the guy in the picture you ?


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 22, 2011)

what  i am confused about is the fact that the windwaker link is another link the whole story talks about a hero in the past who tried to save hyrule but failed and hyrule went under the water  (the windwaker link is given the heroes legendary  clothes at the beginning  of the game),  also nothing in nintendo's timeline explains how the  king in hyrule was turned into a boat and helped that link in windwaker.

also nothing explains how zelda becomes a pirate in windwaker.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 22, 2011)

the is no real graphic summary
lots of text
pages 68-122 is basically lots of text about the games saying what happened and how
and all them pages are the timeline


----------



## Valwin (Dec 22, 2011)

jalaneme said:


> what  i am confused about is the fact that the windwaker link is another link the whole story talks about a hero in the past who tried to save hyrule but failed and hyrule went under the water  (the windwaker link is given the heroes legendary  clothes at the beginning  of the game),  also nothing in nintendo's timeline explains how the  king in hyrule was turned into a boat and helped that link in windwaker.
> 
> also nothing explains how zelda becomes a pirate in windwaker.




WW link is a new hero


----------



## Valwin (Dec 22, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> Skyward Sword happens, establishing Hyrule, the Master Sword, and the source of all evil, Demise’s hate.
> Years later, the Minish Cap happens. Demise’s hate takes the form of Vaati, a wind mage of the Picori tribe. Also notable is that a book in this game mentions the “Triumph Forks”. This makes sense seeing as how very few people actually heard the word “Triforce” in Skyward Sword, and most of them only heard it once. The Triforce is never common knowledge in any later Zelda games, but “Triumph Forks” is in an easily accessable book. It makes sense that that term, rather than Triforce, would survive the flood in the Wind Waker timeline. The use of the Four Sword as opposed to the Master Sword here could be explained by people not wanting to touch a sword that may very well still contain Demise’s consciousness.
> Four Swords immediately follows. The Four Sword is used because Vaati broke free anyways, so they don’t need to worry about the seal breaking. The Master Sword, on the other hand, might still have a bit of Demise in there. Vaati is resealed.
> Ocarina of Time happens, and the timelines, from the left to right, are formed as such (note: the Master Sword makes sense to use here because while Demise might still be in there, Vaati is _definitely_ alive and well within the Four Sword):
> ...




were di you get this info from ?


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 22, 2011)

Valwin said:


> WW link is a new hero



yes i  know that but according to nintendo offcial 3rd timeline oot link from the future is suposed to be ww  link which dosnt make sense and leaves a plothole  lol


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Dec 22, 2011)

Pong20302000 said:


> ~snip



My lord...it all makes sense now...


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 22, 2011)

Even if this timelines works, it is a mind "censor".


----------



## Nathan Drake (Dec 22, 2011)

Despite Pong's explanation, there is still a gaping hole in that timeline.

Four Swords Adventure *DIRECTLY* follows Four Swords. There absolutely can not be games in between, as they can not be the same Link. Yet, Four Swords Adventure acknowledges the Link in it to be the same one from Four Swords. The way the timeline is set up, TWO Link's and many years would have fallen in between the two games, which is completely impossible. If this is truly the translation released by Nintendo, then they need to get their own shit straightened out before releasing a printed copy of inaccuracies. I mean, this isn't even a debatable point like the triple timeline. This is a flaw.


----------



## Mr. Prince (Dec 22, 2011)

I hope they make a zelda game that has to do with this timeline!!!


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 22, 2011)

Fubuki-Kun said:


> I hope they make a zelda game that has to do with this timeline!!!



Zelda: Generations. 

Now, THAT would be something else... o.O


----------



## Mr. Prince (Dec 22, 2011)

Mchief298 said:


> Fubuki-Kun said:
> 
> 
> > I hope they make a zelda game that has to do with this timeline!!!
> ...



Great name  !!!	  They should also make the game so the player can travel between timelines to beat "whoever is the antagonist"


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 22, 2011)

Fubuki-Kun said:


> Mchief298 said:
> 
> 
> > Fubuki-Kun said:
> ...


Or maybe a Zelda edition of Half-Minute Hero. I mean, there's already a Goddess of Time in Half-Minute Hero (although she's stingy and money-grubbing) so it would make some kind of sense.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Dec 22, 2011)

Interesting... so many people are trying to figure out the correct timeline 

Link's Hideaway (A certain ninja linked me to this)
Even Kotaku
And a Korean site(Linked on Kotaku) which strangely has the image Pong posted with that same exact timeline... coincidence? 



Nathan Drake said:


> Despite Pong's explanation, there is still a gaping hole in that timeline.
> 
> Four Swords Adventure *DIRECTLY* follows Four Swords. There absolutely can not be games in between, as they can not be the same Link. Yet, Four Swords Adventure acknowledges the Link in it to be the same one from Four Swords. The way the timeline is set up, TWO Link's and many years would have fallen in between the two games, which is completely impossible. If this is truly the translation released by Nintendo, then they need to get their own shit straightened out before releasing a printed copy of inaccuracies. I mean, this isn't even a debatable point like the triple timeline. This is a flaw.



I agree with you there. The timeline isn't exactly making any sense. Link is probably confused himself D:


----------



## prowler (Dec 22, 2011)

Valwin said:


> were di you get this info from ?


Would like to know too.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 23, 2011)

way to go ninty for making the timeline even more confusing and fucked up than it was b4 now....


----------



## Valwin (Dec 23, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> way to go ninty for making the timeline even more confusing and fucked up than it was b4 now....




but is not this timeline makes a link to the past more possible


----------



## Valwin (Dec 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W77ry6Srx_I

3 timeline 100% confirm now


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 23, 2011)

whoever thought of this has no clue how time is supposed to work. if link was sealed away for 7 years and returns after 7 years and defeats ganon than alttp and the imprisoned war simply cannot happen cos ganon was defeated 7 years later hyrule did fall but was saved seven years later no decades like in alttp...that would still only create 2 timelines 1 where link defeats ganon 7 years later and one when he goes back b4 he met zelda.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 23, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> whoever thought of this has no clue how time is supposed to work. if link was sealed away for 7 years and returns after 7 years and defeats ganon than alttp and the imprisoned war simply cannot happen cos ganon was defeated 7 years later hyrule did fall but was saved seven years later no decades like in alttp...that would still only create 2 timelines 1 where link defeats ganon 7 years later and one when he goes back b4 he met zelda.




third timeline is created somehow by link failing in oot


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 23, 2011)

but he doesnt fail and it never explains why...fuck it i'm just gonna say A WIZARD DID IT


----------



## Valwin (Dec 23, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> but he doesnt fail and it never explains why...fuck it i'm just gonna say A WIZARD DID IT




this book says he did fail


----------



## Ssx9 (Dec 23, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> but he doesnt fail and it never explains why...fuck it i'm just gonna say A WIZARD DID IT



The dream. In the beggining of OoT, link wakes up before ganodorf gets to attack in that dream, which means that he didn't know what would happen when he faced him.

In the normal OoT timeline, he survived the spell ganondorf used, but in the Lttp Timeline, link died with that attack.

That is the only moment that the Lttp timeline can happen also because of the ocarina. If link died before zelda threw the ocarina, the ocarina would still be with the royal family in Lttp, and Lttp link would have never found it burried in the ground near the hyrule castle (Check Lttp map if you don't remember). If he died after he drew the master sword, Lttp wouldn't have happened because ganon took over hyrule.

Thus, the only moment link could fail to create the Lttp timeline is when link meets ganondorf in that bridge.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 23, 2011)

where does it say he died from ganons spell


----------



## Ssx9 (Dec 23, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> where does it say he died from ganons spell and link from alttp found the ocarina and why isn't it in alttp than?



The ocarina is in A link to the past, but it's buried near hyrule castle. which means that OoT link never managed to get the ocarina when zelda threw it at the river for him. And the only moment he could die there is when he met ganondorf.

And it's just my guess. But I can't think of any other way to create Lttp timeline.

The book doesn't say how. just that he failed.


What I don't like about they releasing the timeline is that people will now try to put all the next zelda games into the timeline, no matter what happens.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 23, 2011)

ninty have made this shit up in the last year or so (prob after they watched benders big game) there's no way this was all planned from the beginning


----------



## Valwin (Dec 23, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:


> ninty have made this shit up in the last year or so (prob after they watched benders big game) there's no way this was all planned from the beginning




il say they started at ocarina of time cuz a that time the say it was the first game so they were already thinking about it


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 23, 2011)

Since the definitive timeline has been posted here with the proper contributors credited (and everyone seems to have moved on to that topic anyway), I'll lock this one.

Please continue the discussion on the thread I linked above.


----------

